# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Wat doen tegen oorontsteking?

## Mirella

Help , ik heb een uitwendige oorontsteking !  :Frown:  

Ik heb nu antibiotica en oordruppels gekregen , nu is mijn linkeroor een beetje beter , maar nu heb ik aan mijn rechteroor ook een ontsteking gekregen ....
Normaal kan dat toch niet als men antibiotica inneemt ? 

Weet iemand nog middeltjes die kunnen helpen of heeft hier iemand ervaring met een uitwendige ooronsteking ???
Graag zou ik jou ervaringen willen horen ...

----------


## Mirella

Heb nog steeds oorontsteking en mijn antibioticakuur zit erop ... wat nu ? zou het verder gewoon genezen met die oordruppels of zou ik opnieuw naar de dokter moeten ? 

Waarom antwoord me niemand ?  :Confused:

----------


## biebabeloela

antibiotica is een middel dat vecht telkens tegen bepaalde bacteriën... Sommige antibiotica werken niet tegen bepaalde bacteriën maw, andere antibiotica (men noemt ze breed-spectrum) werken dan wel tegen bepaalde bacteriën. Dus waarschijnlijk heb jij gewoon een verkeerde antibiotica-kuur gekregen, daar kan je dokter echter niets aan veranderen, want het is moeilijk helemaal te voorspellen welk beest in je oor zit, meestal zit er logica in, en daarom heeft de dokter je in de eerste plaats dat bepaalde antibiotica voorgeschreven, maar nu zal je waarschijnlijk een uitzonderlijk beest in je oor hebben, dat net niet dood wordt gedaan door die bepaalde antibiotica.

Heb je je druppels al lange tijd genomen?? Of pas nu je antibioticakuur afgelopen is?? Als je ze al lange tijd neemt, dan zou'k idd es teruggaan naar de dokter!

veel beterschap, want oren kunnen pijn doen!

----------


## Mirella

Hi , 

Mijn ooronsteking is nu zo goed als gedaan ....het is toch verder gaan genezen met enkel de oordruppels ... gelukkig maar .... in die oordruppels zit ook antibiotica , zag ik op de bijsluiter , vandaar ....

is inderdaad zeer pijnlijk , heb afgezien ... maar het is nu voorbij ...

Toch heel erg bedankt voor je reactie !!  :Wink:  Toch iemand die antwoord ...

groetjes

----------


## mirela

Sorry Mirella dat ik dit forum niet eerder heb gevonden. Maar voor de volgende keer als je last krijgt van je oren of je keel.

Direkt neusdruppels halen (geen spray) Negen van de tien keer voorkom je hiermee een uit de hand gelopen ontsteking..

Ik hoop dat je hier nog wat aan hebt. Al komt het als mosterd na de maaltijd.
 :Wink:

----------


## anoushka

Hoi Mirella

Ik heb sinds vorige week ook uitwendige oorontsteking. Het is bij mij zeer
pijnlijk geweest. De dokter heeft een tampon in mijn oor gedrukt en moest daar de volgende dag weer mee terug naar de dokter. Toen is er weer een nieuwe ingekomen. De volgende dag moest ik weer terug en is de tampon niet weer teruggeplaatst. 
Nu ben ik behandeld met druppels. Deze druppels helpen goed, maar mijn pijnlijke oor is nog niet weg en ben nog steeds hartstikke doof. 
Wanneer kan ik weer goed horen? 

Groetjes Anoushka

----------


## papaya

Hoi Mirella,

Als ik oorpijn of suizende oren heb dan druppel ik er wat citroensap in. Dit werkt echt! Als de zuurtegraad in je oren te laag is loop je er snel ontstekingen op. Doe dit 3-4 per dag en je zult merken dat het beter wordt.

Groet, Edwin

----------


## lena41

hallo allemaal
tja ooronsteking ik kan er over meepraten,ik heb er regelmatig last van,zeer pijnlijk,bestaat er niet iets om het te voorkomen,ik heb het nu op dit moment ook weer,ik heb nu een loopoor,kzit met een watje in mijn oor,omdat de etter er zo uitloopt bah,ben nu niet naar de dokter gegaan omdat het volgens mij nu aan het genezen is,teminste dat denk ik dan,omdat nu de druk er af is, het punt bij mij is,heb ik geen onsteking dan heb ik last van vreselijke jeuk in mijn oren,natuurlijk harstikke fout,maar dan ga ik met een wattestokje in m,n oor porren,ik denk dat ik dus daar die onsteking van krijgt,weet iemand of dat inderdaad zo is?en wat kan ik dan doen tegen die jeuk.
ik hoop dat iemand dat weet
thanks

----------


## marijke77

Hallo, dat heb ik nou ook die erge jeuk in de oren, wat helpt hier tegen??

----------


## Gast pim

ik heb alweer een oorontsteking!
2 jaar geleden al, nu weer
hoe los ikda op?

----------


## Pientje

Wat versta je onder uitwendige oorontsteking?

Dus nog buiten het trommelvlies?

----------


## Tinus

Mijn vrouw heeft oorontsteking opgelopen en wij zijn bang, omdat ze zoveel pijn heeft, dat het schadelijke gevolgen heeft voor het kind wat ze in haar baarmoeder draagt. Of maak ik me dan ongerust voor niets? Ze heeft veel pijn aan beide oren. In eerste instantie begon het aan 1 zijde maar nu is het ook overgeslagen naar de andere kant. Wat moeten we doen! HELP

----------


## Janine

Naar de dokter! Nu!

----------


## lis86

Ik heb al 2 weken last van mijn oor, maar afgelopen woensdag begon het erg veel pijn te doen. Ben toen vrijdag naar de huisarts geweest en die zei dat het trommelvlies al open is gegaan en dat ik nu een loopoor heb. Ik heb toen oordruppels voorgeschreven gekregen.
Zaterdag werd ik wakker en zat mijn oor helemaal dicht. Ben toen ook eff misselijk geworden op mijn werk. Zaterdag avond had ik zoveel pijn dat we de huisartsenpost hebben gebeld en die hebben mij toen antibiotica kuur voorgeschreven.
Het is nu maandag en heb echt heeeel veel pijn aan mijn oor. De pijnstillers helpen maar 2 uurtjes.
Weet iemand wat ik tegen die pijn kan doen en hoe lang dit nog kan duren?

----------


## papaya

Hallo allemaal,
Ik heb dit al een keer eerder vermeld op dit forum, maar vreemd genoeg staat het er niet meer op. Iemand met oorproblemen kan dit verzachten of soms genezen met versgeperst citroen of limoensap. Dit enkele keren per dag in het oor druppelen. Werkt na een paar dagen. Success!

----------


## Nenad

Hallo,

Ik heb na 2 en een halve maand nu een buisje geplaatst gekregen. Ook ik had vaker last van een omtsteking en dat jeuken ken ik ook maar al te goed. Antibiotica hielpen niet. Nu 2 weken geldeden hebben ze dat buisje geplaatst. Ik heb geen pijn meer, maar de klieren in mijn keel zijn nog steeds opgezet. Ik hoop toch dat die ontsteking nu over zal gaan voordat ik dat buisje verlies.
Ik heb begrpen dat die ongeveer 3 maanden blijft zitten.

Ikzou eens aan de KNO arts er om vragen.

Sterkte 

Nenad

----------


## Petra717

> Hallo allemaal,
> Ik heb dit al een keer eerder vermeld op dit forum, maar vreemd genoeg staat het er niet meer op. Iemand met oorproblemen kan dit verzachten of soms genezen met versgeperst citroen of limoensap. Dit enkele keren per dag in het oor druppelen. Werkt na een paar dagen. Success!


Hiermee moet je echter wel oppassen waarneer je chronische problemen hebt met je oren of neus! Citroen- en/of limoensap kunnen ook schade aanbrengen! En helemaal bij een opengeheemelte, een gaatje in het trommelvlies en waarneer men zonder trommelvlies zit.

Mijn Advies: begin niet zelf te dokteren!!! maar ga naar een arts! 
Beter een paar keer onnodig langskomen, dan 1x te weinig!!!

Petra

----------


## Katja

Ik heb momenteel ook een ontsteking. Ik heb het zo ie zo heel erg vaak. Dus heb van mijn arts zure oordruppels voorgeschreven gekregen, als ik de volgende keer alleen al vermoedt dat er iets is, moet ik meteen druppelen. Zo voorkom ik het. 
Als je vaak oorontsteking oploopt, kun je bij je huisarts hier ook naar vragen, dan hoef je nt elke keer langs de huisarts. (we hebben al zo weinig tijd!)

----------


## Petra717

> Ik heb momenteel ook een ontsteking. Ik heb het zo ie zo heel erg vaak. Dus heb van mijn arts zure oordruppels voorgeschreven gekregen, als ik de volgende keer alleen al vermoedt dat er iets is, moet ik meteen druppelen. Zo voorkom ik het. 
> Als je vaak oorontsteking oploopt, kun je bij je huisarts hier ook naar vragen, dan hoef je nt elke keer langs de huisarts. (we hebben al zo weinig tijd!)


Hoi Katja, 

Zelf heb ik ook regelmatig last van ooronstekingen, maar ik loop hiervoor niet bij mijn huisarts. Loop voor mijn oren al jaren lang bij een specialist, KNO-arts. Als ik oorontsteking heb of het vermoed, dan hoef ik ook niet langs te komen.. Ik geef een belletje of een mailtje, geef aan voor welk oor het is en welke druppels ik wil hebben en kan ze een uurtje later ophalen. Mocht ik het niet vertrouwen, maak ik een afspraak. 
Ik vroeg me af als sowieso vaak last hebt van oorontsteking, waarom loop je niet bij een KNO-arts, ben je daar wel eens geweest voor onderzoek. Een vloeipapiertje kan in sommige gevallen nml al helpen oorontstekingen te voorkomen, maar veel huisartsen zijn hier niet van op de hoogte. En nog belangrijker ze zijn er niet voor bevoegd om het te plaatsten! 
Mocht het niet aanslaan bij je, heb je alleen de pech dat je weet dat dat geen oplossing is, maar verder geen schade. 
Hoe lang loop je hier al mee? 

Groetjes
Petra

----------


## Katja

Ik ben vroeger heel veel naar een specialist geweest. (kno) maar ze hebben nooit echt iets kunnen vinden. 
Ik heb nu alweer bijna 2 weken een oorontsteking, terwijl ik het pas een maand geleden nog heb gehad. 
Ik heb eerst oordruppels van safrodex gekregen. Elke keer als ik het druppelde deed het ontzettend veel pijn. Huisarts opgebeld en die zei dat ik door moest blijven druppelen en dat ik tegen de pijn om de 6 uur pijnstillers moest slikken. na 4 dagen lag ik echt te huilen van de pijn en ben ik weer langs de huisarts gegaan. Hij zei dat het een ontsteking ergens bij mn kaakholte was ofsoiets (?) en schreef me een antibioticakuur voor. Paar dagen terug nog een loopoor gehad.
3 dagen geleden weer langs mijn huisarts geweest. Hij zei dat het een goed teken was dat ik een loopoor had etc en dat ik mijn kuur moest afmaken dus weer naar huis gestuurd. 
Vandaag alweeeeeeeeer gegaan (jaa echt waar!) en hij wist niet meer wat hij ermee aanmoest. enige wat hij zei was: ''neej, trommelvliezen zien er niet goed uit.'' kuur is afgelopen ik heb bijna geen gehoor meer. dus hij gaf me een doorverwijzing naar kno. ik bel op en ik kan pas over 3 weken langskomen..

ik ben echt bang dat ik een permanente beschadiging oploop. Maar de gene aan de telefoon heeft me niet eens serieus genomen. 
nog 3 weken met pijnstillers  :Smile: 

heeft iemand dit ooit gehad? ik heb ontzettend veel pijn. alsof iemand er heel de tijd opslaat. ik hoor mijn hart in mijn oor kloppen :S en 0,0 gehoor :S

----------


## Petra717

> Ik ben vroeger heel veel naar een specialist geweest. (kno) maar ze hebben nooit echt iets kunnen vinden. 
> Ik heb nu alweer bijna 2 weken een oorontsteking, terwijl ik het pas een maand geleden nog heb gehad. 
> Ik heb eerst oordruppels van safrodex gekregen. Elke keer als ik het druppelde deed het ontzettend veel pijn. Huisarts opgebeld en die zei dat ik door moest blijven druppelen en dat ik tegen de pijn om de 6 uur pijnstillers moest slikken. na 4 dagen lag ik echt te huilen van de pijn en ben ik weer langs de huisarts gegaan. Hij zei dat het een ontsteking ergens bij mn kaakholte was ofsoiets (?) en schreef me een antibioticakuur voor. Paar dagen terug nog een loopoor gehad.
> 3 dagen geleden weer langs mijn huisarts geweest. Hij zei dat het een goed teken was dat ik een loopoor had etc en dat ik mijn kuur moest afmaken dus weer naar huis gestuurd. 
> Vandaag alweeeeeeeeer gegaan (jaa echt waar!) en hij wist niet meer wat hij ermee aanmoest. enige wat hij zei was: ''neej, trommelvliezen zien er niet goed uit.'' kuur is afgelopen ik heb bijna geen gehoor meer. dus hij gaf me een doorverwijzing naar kno. ik bel op en ik kan pas over 3 weken langskomen..
> 
> ik ben echt bang dat ik een permanente beschadiging oploop. Maar de gene aan de telefoon heeft me niet eens serieus genomen. 
> nog 3 weken met pijnstillers 
> 
> heeft iemand dit ooit gehad? ik heb ontzettend veel pijn. alsof iemand er heel de tijd opslaat. ik hoor mijn hart in mijn oor kloppen :S en 0,0 gehoor :S


Hoi Katja, 

Ik schrok van je verhaal. Dat je huisarts je Safrodex heeft voor geschreven! Want Safrodex kan heel bijtend werken is behoorlijk sterk - helemaal voor het trommelvlies! Naar mijn idee had hij beter Trafloxal kunnen voorschrijven, desnoods in combinatie met een antibiotica kuur.Trafloxal, zijn oogdruppels die veel worden gebruikt als oordruppels. Deze druppels bijten niet, laten oor wel lopen.

Wat betreft het feit dat je pas over 3 weken terrecht kan, bel naar een ander! Het is toch je eerste bezoek sinds een aantal jaar? Dan maakt het in precipe niet uit bij welke kno een afspraak maakt, je dossier gaat wel mee. 

Zelf zit ik momenteel ook met oorontsteking aan beide kanten. Links is het nu eigenlijks al sinds half maart, non stop. Maar dit heeft een oorzaak, op het moment is zelfs goed dat het ontstoken is, zo komt de troep van de operatie (van een paar weken geleden) goed los. Rechts heb ik normaal gesproken weinig last van, maar nu is het toch alweer de 2 keer in een maand:S.

Ik loop nu al 21 jaar lang bij KNO, bij mij hebben ze ook nog nooit iets concreets kunnen vinden. Heb wel een goed periode gehad tussen mijn 12e en 16e was ik ongeveer 1x per 4/6 maanden te gast (normaal min 2x per maand). Ik moest destijds bij KNO bliljven omdat ze niet begrepen waardoor mijn oren zo rustig waren en alles er op wees dat het elk moment weer kon omslaan. 

Maar ik zou je huisarst vragen naar Trafloxal 5ml 3 dd 3, als de Safrodex nog steeds bijt! Wil hij dit niet doen, bel dan naar KNO, vraag of ze dat alvast willen voor schrijven! 

Heel veel beterschap en sterkte!

Petra

----------


## Petra717

@ Katja, 

Hoe gaat het nu met je en je oren? 
ben inmiddels al bij KNO geweest? 

Groetjes
petra,

----------


## Petra717

??

----------


## Jalena

:Frown:  Goed, daar kom ik ook nog eens aan  :Big Grin:  

Ik heb ook al jaren last van oorontstekingen, en nu sinds 5/6 dagen wéér. Dit keer is het alleen het ergst tot nu toe. Vrijdag kreeg ik goed last, en zaterdag crepeerde ik ongeveer van de pijn. Naar de HAP in het ziekenhuis toe en kreeg Sofradex en Anti-biotica, en pijnstillers... Zondag werd het alleen maar erger tot ik alleen kon huilen van de pijn, in de douche flauw was gevallen, 39 graden koorts had, zo misselijk als ik weet niet wat was, maar vooral die inménse oorpijn.  :Mad:  Met die Sofradex werd het alleen maar erger en pijnlijker (voelde me al niet goed bij die druppels, normaal kreeg ik zure oordruppels), dus weer de HAP gebeld en moest de dosis met de helft verminderen. Die Sofradex bleef alleen pijnlijk, niet normaal, ik nam ze dan liever maar niet.  :EEK!:  Voelde me echt niet fijn met die druppels, dus toen maar 1 keer per dag gedaan. Dinsdag zag ik alleen dat er allerlei derrie uit m'n oor kwam, dus weer naar de huisarts, en vanmorgen vroeg om 08:00 al bij de KNO-arts voor de deur (érg grappige man overigens). Hij heeft alleen niet zoveel kunnen doen, een beetje de derrie uitzuigen, maar ben nog steeds zo doof als een kwartel (ik versta werkelijk waar vrijwel niks). Had gehoopt dat hij dat wel kon verminderen, maar helaas. 'Straf voor de zonde' zoals hij het genoemd had.  :Cool:  Heb nu Trafloxal voorgeschreven gekregen en mag nu godzijdank stoppen met de Sofradex (wat een on-druppels zijn dat zeg). Heeft iemand een idee hoe lang het kan duren voor ik weer wat hoor ? Heb namelijk over 5 dagen een belangrijke afspraak, en over 6 dagen start school weer, en wil dan niet stokdoof aankomen. 

Overigens doen m'n kaken en mond ook goed zeer. Ik kan vrijwel niet eten omdat m'n kaken zo veel pijn doen, maar dat is denk ik wel 'normaal' ?

----------


## Petra717

Lastig is dat Jalena, 

Ik heb vorige week ook 2 dagen niets kunnen horen en nu is t nog minder dan anders, maar ik hoor wel weer wat :Smile: ! Ik was op vakantie en ging al met flinke oorontsteking op pad.. een uur voor vertrek stond ik nog met spoed bij de KNO:S... 

Al ik jouw verhaal zo lees... kan het nog wel even duren voor dat je gehoor weer terug is... ik gok het op nog een weekje... dus net wel of niet.. hangt ervan hoe de trafloxal aanslaat (ik heb er hele fijne ervaringen mee :Smile: ). 

Wat ook belangrijk is neem je rust (hoe moeilijk het ook is!), eet lekker fruit en groentes (met ijzer). Drink veel water... enne tegen de oorpijn helpt kauwgom uitstekend... (ik ben kauwgom verslaafd met ooronsteking haha).
Op deze manier geneest je het snelst... 

De pijn in je mond en kaken zo zeer doen... misschien even naar de tandarts? De pijn van de kaken speelt nml ook door naar de oren:S... dus jah kan ook bevorderlijk zijn voor je oren.. 

ohjah als je de druppels in hebt laten werken. Wil het soms helpen om na een paar uur even paar min op t oor te gaan liggen. Zo krijgt de troep een kans om eruit te "lopen". 

Heel veel beterschap! 

Ben benieuwd hoe de trafloxal aanslaat? 
Zelf vind ik het fijne van de trafloxal, dat t niet bijt, geurloos is en niet zo sterk is.. en ook nog eens het minst chemisch :Smile: .

Groetjes
petra

----------


## fwhmjanssen

ik heb ook al heel lang vanaf 27 juli 2007 een ontesteking in mijn linkeroor .
na diverse malen naar de kno geweest te zijn met de nodige druppels en pufjes en antibiotica gaat het niet over .
eerst mijn verhaal wel in het kort.
operatie rechteroor met vervanging van gehoorbeentjes aan de rechterzijde in oktober 1976.
daarna helemaal doof geworden aan die rechterkant de kno zei niets meer aan te doen ( mislukking dus). dus pech 1 op de 1000 zei hij.
aan de linkerkant heb ik dat maar niet laten doen en heb daar een hoortoestel genomen ook in 1976.
het ging altijd goed met een hoortoestel maar vanaf juli 2007 niet meer constant helemaal doof en pijn en druk in mijn hoofd zelfs dat er geen gevoel meer in mijn schedel zit en oorsuizen of er een F16 rondvliegt.
ik kan af en toe wel 1 of 2 dagen goed horen en dan ineens is het weer stil.
met dit op en afgaan speelt mijn keel ook parten als ik ga horen kan ik dta al uren van te voeren aangeven door vreselijk gerommel in mijn hoofd en vreselijke oorsuizen F16.
ook ga ik in die cyclus vreselijk kuchen en slijm ophoesten.
als dat hoesten en kuchen een beetje over is kan ik weer redelijk goed alles horen en is de druk ook minder in mijn hoofd.
dan telkens na een paar uur of 1 dag kan ik weer aangeven wanneer ik helemaal doof word.
dan komt er weer langzaam een druk opzetten in mijn hoofd.
ik heb dit allemaal tegen de kno gezegt en hij doet er niets mee alleen maar gehoortesten uitvoeren en dan zegt hij U bent doof.
ja dat weet ik ook wel dat hoeft hij mij niet te vertellen.
en stuurd mij weer naar huis zonder iets te ondenemen met druppels TRafloxal.
ik heb vanaf juli 2007 al 7 flesjes Trafloxal en 1 x antbiotica amoxi/clav activis duspenser tablet 500/125 mg en 1 flesje xylometazoline en 3 x nasonex neusspray en 1 x zure oordruppels en 1x bacicoline-b oordruppels en 1 x sofradex oordruppels gehad dus een hele lijst he en niets helpt .
hij stuurd mij gewoon elke keer weg met komt U maar over 6 weken terug maar zolang houd ik het nooit uit en ben weer binnne 1 week bij hem terug en hij doet niets.
nu ben ik bij een andere kno arts geweest en die zei :
volgens mij ligt het aan de gehoorbeentjes die er in oktober 1976 zijn ingezet dus weer een ander verhaal.
weet iemand of dit kan .
ik heb al een MRI scan gehad daar was niets op te zien en nu krijg ik een CT scan en daarna een second opinion onderzoek .
weet iemand of ze dan kunnen bepalen wat ik heb.
ik hoop dat ze at kunnen vast stellen.
MvG frans janssen

----------


## Petra717

> Sorry Mirella dat ik dit forum niet eerder heb gevonden. Maar voor de volgende keer als je last krijgt van je oren of je keel.
> 
> Direkt neusdruppels halen (geen spray) Negen van de tien keer voorkom je hiermee een uit de hand gelopen ontsteking..
> 
> Ik hoop dat je hier nog wat aan hebt. Al komt het als mosterd na de maaltijd.


*Waarschuwing, 

Dit kan echter niet voor mensen die een perforatie in het trommelvlies hebben!!! ook voor mensen met open gehemelte is dit zeer gevaarlijk! 
En daarnaast is neusspray ook verslavend! en bij te veel gebruik van neusspray kan het voorkomen dat het lichaam anti-stoffen maakt tegen de medicatie van oorontstekingen, zoals Sofradez, Trafloxal, Basicoline-B en Bacicoline -C.. 
Dus weet wat je doet!! en neem het niet te snel, alleen wanneer echt nodig!!*


petra

----------


## Petra717

Ook ik kan aansluiten bij de mensen met oorontstekingen... 
Ik heb last van chronische ooronstekingen - sinds september met resistentie voor medicatie en antibiotica tegen ooronstekingen.. - 
Dus kortweg gezegd loopt ik nu sinds september met oorontsteking (sinds november beide kanten) waar niets aan te doen is.. 
Dus jah ik ben het wel gewend... maar soms kan het flink pijn doen en het vreet energie... 

knuffel..

----------


## Elske2

Amaai, dat is nogal wat in allemaal in de berichtjes lees.

Vorige week zondag na een week griep kreeg ik een zeer oor en daarmee naar de huisartsenpost. Vriendelijke arts die me druppels en neusspray voorschreef. Maar de pijn werd steeds erger. Naar een vriendin toegegaan omdat ik niet alleen in huis durfde te zijn, helaas kreeg zij een dag later het bericht dat haar moeder op sterven lag, dus ik weer naar huis, want ik wilde haar niet verder met mijn ziekzijn belasten.

Maar de pijn was (voor mij) ondragelijk. Oordruppels hielpen niet echt (lidocaine en branden als je ze in je oor druppelt) en ook de neusspray niet. Eigen huisarts was inmiddels langs geweest maar wist er ook niets aan te doen dan oordruppels voor te schrijven die ik al had  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Door mijn zwager thuisgebracht en een helse nacht gehad. Van de huisartsenpost had ik ook nog een paar tramadol gekregen (morfinepijnstilers) maar die hielpen ook voor geen meter. Zoveel paracetamol gegeten als dat mocht per dag en de rest was het en is het kreperen  :Mad: 

En zo lig ik dus tot nu vandaag ook nog op bed. Veel pijn, rechteroor (begon het mee) zit voordurend een schoon doekje in om de vuiligheid op te vangen, links alleen maar pijn, maar nog geen vuiligheid of zo. Vandaag voel ik me er ook nog eens misselijk bij (heb al overgegeven wat ik gegeten had) en erg moe. Ben rechts doof en links hoor ik gelukkig nog wel een beetje. Heb ook wel de hartkloppingen die ik in mijn oor hoor en zelfs het bewegen van mijn oogballen hoor ik

Ik was benieuwd hoelang zoiets kon duren (dacht er met een week vanaf te zijn) en kwam zo op dit forum terecht waar je toch wel wat moedeloos wordt als je leest wat voor gevolgen het allemaal kan hebben.

Sta ook verbaasd dat je met die oorpijnen naar je werk kunt of een vakantie plant. Met de pijn zoals ik ze afgelopen week had zou mij dat niet lukken. Sinds gisteren zit ik aan de Ibuprofen 400mg en die helpen wel wat tegen de pijn. Maar goed, dat kun je ook niet tot einde van dagen slikken.

Als het eind volgende week nog niet over is, dan zal ik eens naar een KNO vragen, ook al heb ik nu mijn twijfels of zo'n arts mij kan helpen na het lezen van berichtjes hier.

Iedere bezoeker met oorpijn veel, heel veel sterkte ! Ik hoop dat jullie pijn serieus genomen wordt, want na mijn verse ervaringen is het het meest pijnlijke wat je kunt hebben

----------


## wieger

Beste mensen als je serieuze oorproblemen hebt en niet van het koningshuis afstamt vergeet het dan maar in Nederland, ik ben de wanhoop zo nabij dat dikwijls wenste dat ik dood was, 8 jaar lang 6 tot 12 keer per jaar middenoorsteking STOKDOOF DUIZELIG KOORTSAANVALLEN MISSELIJK het put mij compleet uit , als ik de huisarts bel zijn de stoppen door geslagen , de verbinding valt weg zodat ik geen afspraak kan maken, het etter loopt me in de mond omdat de buis van eustatius het heeft begeven althans dat denk ik zelf , het lukt mij in elk geval niet meer om bij een KNO arts te komen, en toen dat nog wel lukte stond ik zo weer buiten omdat het gemiddeld 6 weken duurt voordat je mag komen bij DE KNO en als je dan het ongeluk hebt dat je dan toevallig geen oorsteking hebt dan is het gauw gebeurd, de huisarts zal je niet snel weer door sturen in zoon geval, 

ik ben 3 keer verwisseld van huisarts om zo bij de KNO terecht te komen toen dat niet lukte ben zo rechtstreeks na het ziekenhuis gereden en me op de poli gemeld daar werd ik door de bewaking verwijdert omdat ik eiste dat er iemand naar keek, de huisartsenpost is flauw van mij. leest er toevallig een miljonair mee die me sponsoren wil voor een privé kliniek ik houd me aanbevolen.

ben wel benieuwd of er meer van deze gevallen rondlopen,wellicht kunnen we samen een kno arts gijzelen 



Wieger

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Wieger en alle anderen... 

Ik ben al jaren vaste gast bij de KNO, ik heb zeker 12x per jaar ooronstekingen! Meestal geef ik een ringel bij me KNO-arts en geef door welke medicatie ik graag wil hebben. Dat word dan geregelt, vertrouw ik het echter niet, dan kan ik meestal dezelfde week nog terrecht! Toen ik nog in buurt woonden, vaak dezelfde dag nog! Andersom idem dito, als mijn KNO-arts het nodig vind om te komen, dan kom ik. 
Onderzoeken wil ik niet meer, die tijd heb ik gehad. Zoals het nu gaat vind ik heerlijk! De oorontstekingen neem ik voor lief. Zolang er op een makkelijke manier iets aangedaan kan worden en niet telkens tig onderzoeken (die niets uitwijzen) volgen. 
Voor ieder die echter niet vast een KNO-arts hebben en wel min. 8x per jaar een flinke oorontsteking heeft, raad ik aan om bij de huisarts echt een doorverwijzing voor KNO te halen. En dan je verhaal heel duidelijk maken bij de KNO, zorgen dat je daar de eerst komende tijd kan blijven. Eventueel onderzoeken laten doen naar verbetering, oorzaken, hulpmiddelen, technieken om het te voorkomen! 

Petra

----------


## ladybud

hallo,ik heb een inwendige oorontsteking,ik ben bij de huisartsen post geweest en ik kreeg neusspray mee en het moet binnen 2 a 3 dagen over zijn maar we zijn vandaag 2 dagen later er is nog niks veranderd ik ben aan de ene kant compleet doof,help wat moet ik doen

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ladybud,

Vorig jaar heb ik ook 2 oorontstekingen gehad (beide oren tegelijkertijd) en toen had ik idd ook het gevoel dat ik doof was, ook ik kreeg neusspray mee, maar binnen 2 dagen voel je nog geen verschil, bij mij duurde het echt een volle week voordat het een beetje begon te helpen.

Je zult dus gewoon moeten afwachten, het is heel vervelend idd. Maar heeft de huisartsenpost tegen jou gezegd binnen 2 à 3 dagen?? Mij werd echt verteld een week.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## girlicious

*goeienavond
,,

ik heb nu al 7 dagen een ''oorontsteking''
de eerste 3 dagen deed het heel veel pijn(maar ik hoorde nog)
heb pijnstillers gepakt,, 
daarna had ik 2 dagen een loopoor (het gehoor is vermindert dan )
ik heb geen loopoor niet meer en het doet niet meer pijn 
maar de druk is er nog wel en men keel een kaken doen een beetje pijn 
& nu ben ik zo doof als iets
wat is het beste dat ik doe naar de dokter gaan of nog afwachten 
antwoor alsjeblieft terug !!

MvG xxxxxx*

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb cortisonenzalf gehad voor een oorontsteking ... als ik jou was zou ik toch naar je dokter gaan hoor!!!
Sterkte!!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Healthcares

uiteindelijk geneest dat vanzelf hoop ik op puur natuurlijke basis want zit er nu ook wel even mee en voel de oren maar hoor nog redelijk goed. Wel warmte opstoten in de oor van de koorts denk ik.. maar met rust en voeding lukt het me om het onder bedwang te houden... , ik ga althans nog niet naar de dokter en doe rustig verder ... 

Ook erfelijke aandoening zijn hier mogelijk boosdoeners zoals stukjes van het slakkenhuis die loskomen en in het evenwichtsorgaan terechtkomen...

mvg

bert

----------


## ricootje

hallo allemaal,

ben ook oorpatiente en wordt overal weggestuurd. je hele leven is verwoest door die pijn en die rotherrie. zou ook dood willen, dit is gewoon niet vol te houden

----------


## afra1213

Is Antibiotica een verkeerde medicatie !!!!!!!

Nieuwe oorontsteking door antibioticum

Een oorontsteking bij jonge kinderen behandelen met antibiotica vergroot de kans dat de ontsteking binnen 2,5 jaar terugkomt. Dat concluderen onderzoekers van het UMC Utrecht in het tijdschrift British Medical Journal van 1 juli. Ze pleiten voor terughoudend gebruik van antibiotica bij kinderen met oorontsteking. 

In het onderzoek werden 168 kinderen met een acute oorontsteking behandeld met het antibioticum amoxycilline of met een placebo. Na 2,5 jaar analyseerden de onderzoekers via een vragenlijst aan de ouders de gezondheid van de kinderen ná de oorontsteking. Het blijkt dat kinderen die met het antibioticum behandeld zijn twintig procent meer kans hebben op een nieuwe oorontsteking. De ontsteking kwam terug in 47 van de 75 kinderen (63 procent) in de antibioticumgroep en slechts in 37 van de 86 kinderen (43 procent) in de placebogroep. Overigens ondergingen kinderen in de placebogroep wel vaker chirurgische ingrepen aan keel, neus of oren. 

Het is voor het eerst dat de langetermijneffecten van antibioticagebruik bij jonge kinderen op deze manier onderzocht worden. Epidemioloog dr. Maroeska Rovers van het Julius Centrum van het UMC Utrecht leidde het onderzoek. De resultaten betekenen dat we voorzichtig moeten zijn met het gebruik van antibiotica bij kinderen met een oorontsteking. Misschien beïnvloeden antibiotica het immuunsysteem en worden de kinderen daardoor vatbaarder voor nieuwe infecties. Bovendien kan onnodig gebruik van antibiotica tot resistentie leiden, waardoor toekomstige infecties moeilijker behandelbaar zijn. 

Acute oorontsteking (acute otitis media) is een van de meest voorkomende infecties bij jonge kinderen. Het is ook de belangrijkste oorzaak van antibioticagebruik in deze groep. De huidige NHG-richtlijn adviseert antibiotica bij een selecte groep van kinderen onder de 2 jaar, en een afwachtend beleid bij kinderen boven de 2 jaar. 

Het onderzoek is uitgevoerd in 53 huisartsenpraktijken in Nederland. Bij het begin van het onderzoek waren de kinderen een half tot twee jaar oud.

Meer informatie: 
UMC Utrecht 
afdeling patiëntenservice 
088 - 755 6208

Nog heden ten dagen wordt er antibiotica voorgeschreven, terwijl uit bovengenoemd onderzoek blijkt dat dit niet goed werkt.

Mijn ervaring is een druppel melkzuur in het oor en daarna een druppel propolis.
Als je dit 2 a 3 keer doet geneest het.

----------


## afra1213

Mijn excuus voor de dubbele reactie, ik kon hem niet meet verwijderen

----------


## afra1213

Sorry

----------


## Flogiston

Bedankt voor dit mooie voorbeeld.

Je laat hier heel goed de zelf-kritische en zelf-verbeterende houding zien van de reguliere medische wetenschap. Als een behandeling toch niet zo goed blijkt te werken als men dacht, wordt dat gesignaleerd. Geen geheimzinnigheid, gewoon open en eerlijk alles bespreken.

Wie weet - misschien hebben deze onderzoekers een foutje gemaakt, waardoor ze het verkeerd zien. Of misschien hebben ze het juist goed gezien, en hebben ze helemaal gelijk.

De enige manier om dat te ontdekken is, dit gewoon "in de groep te gooien" en er met alle andere artsen, wereldwijd, open over te praten. Dat is de reden waarom ze hun onderzoek hebben gepubliceerd. Juist omdat het tegen de gevestigde kennis ingaat.

Als ze het fout hebben, dan zien duizend paar ogen meer dan één paar ogen, en wordt de fout ontdekt. Dan weten we toch weer wat zekerder dat de huidige behandeling de beste is, en dat is positief.

Als ze het goed hebben, dan zal de hele wereld dat zien, en op zoek gaan naar een andere, betere methode. Ook dan komen we uiteindelijk uit op een betere behandeling, en dat is positief.

Wat je hier beschrijft is dus heel gewoon de bekende wetenschappelijke methode. Zoals je ziet, maakt het niet uit wat er uiteindelijk uitkomt - het resultaat zal sowieso positief zijn.

Dus nogmaals dank voor dit positieve begin van deze dag!

----------


## Impala

Hallo!

Ik heb een vraag, ik heb een ooronsteking opgelopen en nu loopt de etter eruit.
Ik ben net bij de huisarts geweest en die heeft er een tamponnetje met druppels in mn, oor gemonteerd.
Nou is mijn vraag of dat kwaad kan, waar moet die etter nu heen??

Iemand een idee?

----------


## christel1

Impala, 
Ik heb ook zoeens een oorontsteking gehad, een buitenoorontsteking was dit bij mij. De KNO heeft er ook een tamponnetje ingeplaatst met druppels waar antibiotica inzat en dit moest om de 2 dagen verwijderd worden door de KNO zelf (keel neus en oorarts) en dit gedurende bijna 2 weken, daarbij kreeg ik ook antibiotica oraal te slikken. Maar ik weet niet of het nu bij jou een buitenoorontsteking is of een middenoorontsteking want bij een buitenoorontsteking heb je heel veel pijn, bij een binnenoorontsteking ook maar door de druk op je trommelvlies gaat je trommelvlies scheuren of een klein gaatje inkomen en zo komt de pus in je oor terecht en loopt dit uit je oor. Ik veronderstel dat de huisarts er een tamponnetje heeft ingestoken om de pus op te slorpen als ik het zo mag stellen en ik veronderstel dat je dit zelf zal moeten veranderen elke dag als je er de oordruppeltjes erin doet (ik veronderstel dus wel dat hij je een voorschrift heeft meegegeven voor deze druppeltjes, misschien met antibiotica erin). Kan je eventjes vermelden welke oordruppeltjes hij je voorgeschreven heeft dan kan ik eens nakijken voorwat het eigenlijk dient (infectie). 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## Impala

Hoi Christel,

Ik weet niet wat voor druppels mij gegeven zijn. Ik hoefde ook niks te halen bij de appotheek.
Morgen moet ik terug komen, maar nu heb ik het idee dat al die etter ophoopt door dat tamponnetje.
Ik denk dat ik het eruit haal, echt irritant, hoor nu nog meer vreemde geluiden.
En een gescheurde trommelvlies, heelt dat zichzelf weer? 

Bedankt voor je reactie alvast. Groet

----------


## christel1

Impala, 

Staat daar dan geen merknaam of productnaam op het product dat de HA je gegeven heeft ? Normaal staat de samenstelling toch wel altijd op een medicijn dat de huisarts je gegeven heeft. Want het lijkt me toch raar dat de huisarts je niets heeft gezegd van hoe of wanneer je je oordruppeltjes moet gebruiken en wanneer je het tamponnetje moet verwijderen en verversen. Ik weet nu ook niet hoe vaak je de druppeltjes in je oor moet doen, als dit bv 2x per dag is, dan zou ik de druppeltjes er in doen en het tamponnetje verversen, waarschijnlijk is dat gewone watten die je bij de apotheek of drogist kan kopen (geen de make up watjes he) maar gewone watten die je in een groot pak kan kopen bij de apotheek. En een gescheurd of eerder doorboord trommelvlies hersteld zichzelf als al de pus eruit is en er geen druk meer in het middenoor zit (vol van pus). Bij kleine kinderen steken ze in het geval van middenoorontsteking heel veel buisjes zodat de pus weg kan lopen ('t zijn wel microscopisch kleine buisjes hoor van 1mm doorgang) en die groeien er na een tijdje van zelfs uit. Mijn zoon heeft buisjes gehad toen hij peuter was omdat hij elke maand wel een oorontsteking had en na respectievelijk een maand of 10 zijn ze eruitgekomen, heel kleine blauw/groene spulletjes in diabolovorm. En als je morgen moet terug gaan, laat het zitten, waarschijnlijk zal de HA het draintje verwijderen en misschien een nieuw insteken waar je dan binnen 2 dagen terug moet mee teruggaan tot de oorinfectie volledig genezen is. 
Veel succes en ja ik begrijp je, het is vervelend maar ja soms moet je vervelende therapieën ondergaan om gezond te worden. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## Nathan

Beste mensen . 
Ik heb sins deze week last van mijn Oor en keel en klieren in mijn nek.
3 dagen geleden was het zo erg dat ik nieteens meer kon eten of drinken omdat mijn keel zoon pijn doet tijdens het doorslikken. Ik gebruik nu 36 uur antibiotica ! Maar ik heb niet het idee dat mijn keelpijn minder word :Frown:  ik maak ok super veel slijm aan in me keel en ik spuug het elke keer uit omdat als ik het doorslik het pijn doet! Van mijn klieren en oorpijn heb ik ok last tijdens het slikken maar me keel is Tog het irritants omdat ik niet normaal kan eten of drinken.. Hoelang duurt het voordat die antibiotica gaat werken want ik lig al 3 dagen wakker van de pijn!

Ik heb lichte verhoging en druk op me oren vooral tijdens het slikken maar Omdat ik zo weinig eet durf ik zowat niet Asperines te nemen . Ik moet wel aan de Asperines Tog terwijl ik 36 uur aan de antibiotica zit? 

Groetjes nathan

----------


## christel1

Nathan, kan je geen warme dranken nemen zoals soep of zoiets, of yoghourt, iets dat makkelijk naar binnen gaat of vla of pudding ? Want normaal als je antibiotica neemt moet je wel proberen om te eten hoor anders kan je nog last krijgen van je maag. 
Heb je niets anders in huis dan asperine ? iets zoals dafalgan of panadol ? Want als je te veel asperine gaat slikken kan je bloed verdunnen en als je er niet goed tegenkan kan je maagbloedingen krijgen en dat zal je nu ook niet willen. Ook ibuprofen kan soelaas brengen bij pijn van een oorontsteking en keel. Ik vraag me af of je door het gebruik van de antibiotica geen spruw beginnen krijgen bent in je keel (kijk eens in je keel of je geen witte vlekken ziet) want hierdoor zou het ook kunnen dat je niet goed kan slikken (doet verschrikkelijk veel pijn en je kan denken dat je een keelontsteking hebt) want normaal zou de antibiotica na 36 uur toch al moeten beginnen werken en zou je toch zo geen pijn meer mogen hebben. Dus voor de spiegel met de zaklamp in je keel kijken op zoek naar witte stippen..... (heeft de dokter iets gezegd dat je een witte angina zou hebben want dit geeft dezelfde vlekken? ) en anders zou ik toch eens contact opnemen met de huisartsenpost of huisarts van wacht, misschien slaat de antibiotica niet aan of heb je daktarin orale gel nodig tegen spruw, dit verzacht de klachten heel snel en wordt gebruikt tegen schimmelinfecties in de mond en keel. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## Nathan

Bedankt voor je bericht Christel!
Mijn fout was dat ik geen Asperines nam! Ik neem er nu 2 en Het doet veel minder pijn! Ik slik nu bijna 50 uur antibiotica maar het is een week kuur 2 tabletten per dag. Als ik geen Asperines neem of als ze zijn uitgewerkt heb ik weer erg pijn aan me keel en oor. Als ik morgen nogsteeds het zelfde is en de ontsteking aanhoud vraag ik aan de huisart voor sterkere kuur ofzo. Meschien dat het niet aanslaat of dat het pas later gaat werken. Ik kan nu na 2 Asperines wel een beetje normaal weer eten dus dat moet ik dan zeker doen! Maar wel goede tips. En zal op de andere symptomen letten maar ik heb voor de rest gelukkig nergens last van 

Xxxxx Nathan

----------


## dyon1

Wat mij echt heeft geholpen :
Een paar druppels hete olijfolie op een watje laten druppelen en dan zachtjes in je oor drukken. Laat dit een uurtje zitten en herhaalt het 3/4 keer.

----------


## carla123

Hoi allemaal,
Hopelijk kan iemand mij antwoord geven. Ik heb oorontsteking aan beide oren (uitwendig) heb hier druppels voor gekregen (sofradex) die heeeeeeel veel pijn doen. Heb doorgezet met voor pijnstilling paracetamol 500mg 8x daags en 3x daags uboprufen 600 mg. De pijn was nog ondragelijk. Nu ben ik 5 dagen verder. De zwelling neemt gelukkig af ben nog wel doof omdat ik zoveel vocht in mijn oren heb. Ik hoor het letterlijk klotsen. Wat kan ik hier toch aan doen. Wie kan mij helpen. De pijn is gelukkig zo goed als weg. (wat een hel.)

----------


## Petra717

Hallo Carla, 

Ik vraag mij af of jij je oor schoonmaakt met een wattenstaafje, als je dat doet, is er een grote kans dat je het medicijn (in dit geval Sofradex) uit het oor haalt. 

Het 'horen klotsen' is niet ongewoon bij oorontsteking en Sofredex word veel al voorgeschreven voor oorontstekingen. Het nadeel is dat je beide oren tegelijkertijd het slachtoffer zijn. Hoe druppel jij de sofradex oor en hoeveel en met welke frequentie? 

Je gebruik van pijnstillers vind ik persoonlijk zorgwekkend, is je arts hier ook van op de hoogte? De pijn kan nml nu ook enkel weg zijn gevoelsmatig door de vele pijnstilling. 

Beterschap gewenst. 

Groeten petra

----------


## zuten

uiteraard is een oorontsteking helemaal geen iets dat makkelijk is te verdragen....om dit voor te komen raad een ieder aan periodieke oorspoeling te laten doen... en geen oorwatjes te gebruiken....liever babie olie of kokosnootolie (huismedicijn) dit maakt het 'wax' nat en het komt zelf naar buiten. zelfs een paar keren helpt ie goed horen maar ja daaraan twijfel ik. maar sowieso om infectie te voorkomen te gebruiken.

----------


## xlotje96

Hallo Katja, ik heb sinds een paar dagen nu ook veel pijn in mijn linkeroor, hoor er niets mee en hoor mijn hart er ook in kloppen.
Pijnstillers zoals paracetamol en ibuprofen werken niet tegen de pijn, mijn moeder heeft nu druppels gekocht voor me.
Die druppels heten ''Oteel H'' en ik ben er sinds vandaag mee begonnen.. Ik hoop dat het werkt, misschien ook wat voor jou?

Alleen het rare bij mij is trouwens, mijn oorpijn/ontsteking is begonnen op deze manier:
Ik had mijn haar geverfd en wou het onder de kraan in de wasbak uitspoelen, toen kreeg ik redelijk wat water in mijn oor.
Daarna is het begonnen, mijn oor zit dicht, veel druk en ik hoor er niets mee. En dus veel pijn.. Snap er niets van!

Misschien ook iemand die mij hiermee kan helpen, iemand die mij tips kan geven? Ik ben er echt zat van.

----------

